# Need advice on pedals



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I bought one of Look's first sets of pedals back in the late 80's and it was their premier line at the time. After sevaral crashes where they took a beating and 20 years of use, I decided to buy new pedals last year and went with the Performance Forte 150ti pedals because they are very close in weight to the Look Keo Carbon Cromo and the Look Keo Sprint pedals. I think I have made a mistake. The Forte pedals are tough to get out of sometimes and I had my cleat come out once while trying to get a big gear rolling from a stop. I increased the cleat pressure, but now it is really tough to get out of them.

So, I am back in the market for a set of Look pedals. What I have been looking at are the Look Keo Carbon and the Look Keo Sprint pedals. What are the differences between the two? Which one will be better for crits, and can I use the same cleats for either pedal, or are there specific cleats for each pedal (i.e., if I put the Sprints on my crit bike, can I put the Carbon's on my TT bike and road bike and not have to worry about changing cleats?)

Also, where can I get the best deal online for Look pedals? I thought I saw something on this board before about great deals on Look pedals, but now I cannot find the thread or the website.

Thanks guys.


----------



## gianniboy007 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Probike*

If you are looking for a good deal on pedals check Probike.

http://www.probikekit.com

They have Look KEO Cro Mo for I think $124.00. Good deal.


----------



## darren2323 (Feb 10, 2007)

*Look keo Carbon*

Hi.
.
As previously stated Pro Bike have good deals on Look pedals. I to use Look pedals and purchased the Look Keo Carbon pedals from Pro Bike via the internet. I got them shipped to Australia. I am extremely happy with the pedals, they are light and strong. I have always used Look pedals previously and had no problems. Pro Bike was the cheapest store I could find them. 
.
Regards
.
Darren


----------



## uglygreencow (Nov 12, 2006)

*KEO Carbon VS KEO Sprint*



fabsroman said:


> So, I am back in the market for a set of Look pedals. What I have been looking at are the Look Keo Carbon and the Look Keo Sprint pedals. What are the differences between the two? Which one will be better for crits, and can I use the same cleats for either pedal, or are there specific cleats for each pedal (i.e., if I put the Sprints on my crit bike, can I put the Carbon's on my TT bike and road bike and not have to worry about changing cleats?)


The differences between Keo Carbon and Keo Sprint are as follows:

1) Keo Carbon is injected with carbon; Keo Sprint is not.
2) Keo Carbon has 3 bearings in it (2 near the axle and 1 in the middle); Keo Sprint has 2 bearings.
3) Keo Carbon's tension adjustment (10N-18N) is different from Keo Sprint (9N-15N).
4) Keo Carbon can be chosen between Titanium axle and Chromoly axle; Keo Sprint only has Chromoly axle.

You can use the same cleats for both padels (they are both under Keo family). Switching beteenn your bikes shouldn't be a problem at all.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks guys, and thanks a lot Uglygreencow, that is the info that I was looking for. I think I am going to go with the Keo Carbons on my Colnago Cristallo and Arte and go with the Sprints on my Mino Denti beater bike and my Colnago Oval Krono TT bike. That way, it is only going to cost about $420 plus shipping. Who knows, maybe I'll splurge and go with the Carbons on all the Colnago and the Sprints only on the beater bike.

I'll agree that Pro Bike Kit is the best place to buy them, so that is what it will be.


----------

